
I learned to code, build a web app and launch it on Product Hunt in 2 months - Garbage
https://medium.com/@AndreyAzimov/i-learned-to-code-and-build-a-web-app-in-2-months-da8f2932c139
======
hoodwink
Those are some great coworkers to work alongside. I know both by reputation
alone. Levels obviously for all his awesome work in the digital nomad scene
and Oskar because of his work on spaced repetition for learning coding
languages.

